# Bug bite remedy......



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

As it that time of year again, the chiggers are out in force....at our cabin..."The Place"
They seem to be bad in June...then taper off in July...so hopefully they will subside...
I have never seen one?

Wading around with high weeds and even cut grass seem to be where they are coming from...but the gravel driveway may be another place to pick them up.

I have dealt with them in the past (every year it seems) and they are a real PITA...and *all* points south.

Have tried many potions, creams, saves, liquids and anything I can think of...to control the itching.

My best cure? control? relief came from older products like:
"Skeeter Stick" ......No longer made.....
" After Bite"...Salve and stick.....and the Walgreens version.... several versions, stick, salve, and different strengths ....
These contained ammonia as an active ingredient......05 to 2 %


Looking today, the names are the same, but no longer list ammonia as an active ingredient....???

Many use Benzocaine, Hydrocortisone, in many brands with limited results.

"After Bite" now contains baking soda .....Didn't try

Chiggerex;.....Active Ingredients: Benzocaine 10.0%.. Plus a Whole lot of inactive stuff....Limited results.

Benadryl Itch stick..Ingredients: Camphorated Phenol (Camphor 10.8% & Phenol 4.7%), Eucalyptus Oil, Light Mineral Oil
Limited results

Some new ones I'm trying

"Campho-Phenique" Pain and itch gel...Camphorated Phenol (Camphor 10.8% & Phenol 4.7%), Eucalyptus Oil, Light
Mineral Oil

"Off" .....Bite and Itch Relief:
ACTIVE INGREDIENT:Benzocaine 5%, Camphor 3%, Phenol 1.35%...Inactive Ingredientsropylene Glycol 90.65%

Rubbing alcohol wipe...burns, but take away itch....Kinda like the ammonia did.

And for several hours of relief , believe it or not...
Preparation H "Cool Gel.... 
Ingredients: Phenylephrine HCI/Witch Hazel/Aloe Barbadensis Gel/Benzophenone-4/Edetate Disodium/Hydroxyethylcellulose/Methylparaben/Polysorbate 80/Propylene Glycol/Propylparaben/Sodium Citrate/Vitamin E/Water

The ammonia based sticks and salves seem to wok the best followed by the Prep H....

Still looking for the older formula.....OR refill the ammonia stick with ammonia...

Just a little review based on my experience.

BTW I have tried the fingernail polish to "suffocate" tem....and several other cures...Mostly false.

FYI
http://www.chiggaway.com/Biggest.htm


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I usually give them a shot of mosquito repellent. Chiggers are like ticks: they stay there for a couple of days unless you spray them to make them drop off!

Disgusting little things. Ick.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hear ya.....and I always spray down...
Like I said....never have seen one..
Also dusted with sulfur ...in an old sock against cuffs and socks.

Gnats are bad as well.....so a lot for stuff get sprayed down.

Mosquitoes have not been bad....but lot a water standing around...so we will see.

Bush remedy is urine is useful..... for many things....but then again you smell like ...eh, Urine?

https://www.earthclinic.com/remedies/urine.html


----------



## Kacie (Jul 22, 2017)

I got ate up a few weeks ago while gem mining.. they must hide in rocks and sand as well.. tried to treat with benadryl for the first few days with only a couple minutes of relief after each spraydown. Switched to calamine and it helped much better. It still took a couple weeks for the bites to completely heal, but the itching stopped as long as I kept using the calamine.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin.

Chiggers has been a yearly problem...particularly in June and July...and yeah DW get them for the driveway and the dogs.

I tried calamine early on.....but seems to work better on poison ivy and nettles.
Glad it worked for you as they are nasty itchy...

It is in my kit.....
Thanks......


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I've never had a chigger bite, but lavender essential oil works to take the itch out of mosquito and fly bites.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

My "go to" has been epsom salts/magnesium sulfate. A soak in a tub with a a quarter cup in the bath water usually relieves the itch. It makes tomatoes grow good also.
Gotta say that where I am at, NW MO, tick nymphs and ticks in general are a bigger pain than chiggers.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I've never had a chigger bite, but lavender essential oil works to take the itch out of mosquito and fly bites.


Thanks...now on my list....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

cpnkrunch said:


> My "go to" has been epsom salts/magnesium sulfate. A soak in a tub with a a quarter cup in the bath water usually relieves the itch. It makes tomatoes grow good also.
> Gotta say that where I am at, NW MO, tick nymphs and ticks in general are a bigger pain than chiggers.


Only have a shower at "The Place"....at least it's indoors now....
Before that it was "PTA" bath
But yes good advice....Thanks


----------

